# Daily view of Gold (can this hold?)



## MARKETWAVES (18 May 2005)

Gold  has  sold  off  and  is  sitiing in a hot  bed  of  support ....  does  any  one  else  agree  ?


----------



## MARKETWAVES (18 May 2005)

*Re: daily view of Gold ( can this hold ? )*

can this hold up ...


----------



## DTM (19 May 2005)

*Re: daily view of Gold ( can this hold ? )*

Nice charts again Market.

It looks like to me that the price action is compressing and that it will shoot up from the support you've drawn.

Just my opinion


----------



## MARKETWAVES (22 May 2005)

*Re: daily view of Gold ( can this hold ? )*

can this hold ?


----------



## MARKETWAVES (10 July 2005)

*Re: daily view of Gold ( can this hold ? )*

*GOLD  ......*


  SERIOUS ASCENDING  TRIANGLE *WEDGE * ......  DEVELOPING 
( LONGER  TERM   MONTHLY  CHARTS )


  AND  HAS


----------



## MARKETWAVES (19 July 2005)

*Re: daily view of Gold ( can this hold ? )*

GOLD ......     time  for  another update .....

  Talk  about a  base ......  if  this  one  holds   holds up .... behold


     BRACE  YOURSELF ....


*  5  CHART  UPDATE BELOW  ........*

 NOTE :
  WATCH  THE  AUSTRALIAN DOLLAR  ,  A  RALLY THERE  IN  THE  COMMING  DAYS SHOULD  CONFIRM  , THIS  PATTERN



*TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK…* The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliott Waves which are highly subjective  . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## DTM (19 July 2005)

*Re: daily view of Gold ( can this hold ? )*

Nice charts again Market.  Notice how the AUD followed Gold step for step the last few weeks?  

If the Aussie dollar is on its way up, we could be hearing "ole" "ole" bull run on the Aussie markets.  Might be time for you to start looking at Australian markets IMO


----------



## MARKETWAVES (21 August 2005)

*Re: daily view of Gold ( can this hold ? )*

HOLDING  UP ?,,,,,

TRIPPLE  BOTTOM  FORMATION ........ FLAG  POLE


----------



## mikeg (31 August 2005)

*Re: Daily view of Gold ( can this hold ? )*

Here is an interesting article from Kitco, regarding Gold.

What we saw today not only was disgusting, but extremely ominous. The US financial market system, after years of market manipulation, is about to become unhinged, unglued. The net worth of the average American will take hits like they haven’t seen since the 1987 crash and eventually could resemble something similar to what occurred in 1929. Most likely not that disastrous in fact, but will feel that way to many.

Much of what MIDAS and a number of other CafÃ© contributors have brought to you attention is now quickly coming to pass. At the center of the nightmare for Joe and Jane American is the rigging of the gold price. We all know about Reg Howe’s Gibson’s Paradox and the relationship between US interest rates and the price of gold. Had gold been allowed to trade freely, the price of gold would be hundreds of dollars higher, perhaps even $500 per ounce higher. US interest rates would be much, much higher too. 

The US stock market would be much lower and the US real estate market would never have reached the bubble stages it has now. The major problem for US stock market/real estate investors is they have made investment decisions based on an illusion, based on enormous market manipulations which have created an atmosphere, or perception, that little can go wrong; one in which fear has been taken out of the market equation; and one which has encouraged the taking of investment risks they would not have taken had US financial markets (especially gold) been left to trade freely.

What we saw today in the US financial markets, along with the accompanying news, strongly suggests the "S" is quietly hitting the fan. The Orwellians, The Gold Cartel, the Washington power structure, and the bigwigs on Planet Wall Street are petrified by what they see on the horizon in the VERY near future. Surely, this is one of the reasons the Fed will be meeting with the largest 14 credit derivatives players on September 15.

What other explanation could there be for their manic defense of $440 gold? Gold came in steady this morning. When the cabal would not let gold rise along with a sinking dollar, the funds puked their longs, taking spot down to $435.20. The trade turned massive buyer and within 15 minutes gold was up 50 cents on the day, eventually rising to $440 bid on the bulliondesk. Gold would have never traded this way in years gone by. Something is different here. That’s when the crooks attacked again, taking gold right back down to up slightly on the day.

Meanwhile, the cabal forces continued working silver over, breaking it down completely from a technical viewpoint. It is one of the worst looking charts you will ever see. But, how strange. The silver fundamentals are as firm as ever and the prices of oil and copper are at all-time highs. The CRB is right off its multi-decade high. Don’t know how the cabal is engineering this silver take down, but they have inducing specs to load up on the short side in the process. Yesterday’s open interest rose a sizeable 3833 contracts to 121,671.
Once again the funds long gold, seeing the cap The Gold Cartel put on the price, began to dump their longs, especially after noticing how silver was crumbling. After all, if a market is not allowed to go up, then why be long? Thus, in typically inspired Gold Cartel fashion, gold sold off very late on a Friday afternoon after trading higher for 90% of the day. However, the price bent. It did not break, as the trade showed up on the buy side, as they have done for days on setbacks.

What does all this mean?

The powers mentioned above are scared to death to let gold rise above their defense point because they fear it could set off derivatives neutron bombs in both the gold and credit markets. At the same time, the trade shorts are very nervous to remain that way for much longer. The gold fundamentals become more positive by the day. The bad guys are having trouble coming up with enough physical gold to meet demand and it is having an impact on how they operate. 

No sense repeating what MIDAS has presented all week. Gold remains in explosive mode. What the cabal is doing can be compared to a kid trying to keep a rubber ball under water. It won’t work for any length of time. There is too much pressure for the price to rise, and to do so substantially. 

As mentioned yesterday, gold will not just blissfully rise above this $440 level, like a normal, free market would. It will either fail, or blow through it. A close near $439 today would have been ideal. The Gold Cartel knew that might lead to panic trade short-covering by Monday, so they called out reinforcements nearing the Comex bell to take gold down and make a gold price explosion through $440 less likely Monday morning.

Perhaps The Gold Cartel can blow out all the specs and take gold down to $420 like the mob thinks. I doubt it. My bet is sometime soon the dam breaks and the price of gold streaks towards $500 per ounce.

The gold open interest rose 4444 contracts to 330,070 as the cabal crowd increased its defense of $440.


----------



## chicken (31 August 2005)

*Re: Daily view of Gold ( can this hold ? )*

Mikeg I read something similar.....and was told Gold will hit $480 in October so we will see what happens, but I was told Gold will rise.


----------



## DTM (31 August 2005)

*Re: Daily view of Gold ( can this hold ? )*

Looks very interesting.  Gold over sold and ready to shoot up by tomorrow I think.  Weekly and Monthly chart shows the same.    

Daily moving averages are compressing together and looks to shoot up.


----------



## Double Six (14 October 2005)

*Re: Daily view of Gold ( can this hold ? )*

all that glisters is not gold ?


----------



## Double Six (14 October 2005)

*Re: Daily view of Gold ( can this hold ? )*

marketwaves
this is the code you were looking for

"http://www.trade2win.com/boards/attachment.php?attachmentid=16301&stc=1"

to do any more like selecting the size, you will need to learn a little html code.

but take care, I suspect you may run foul of the moderators like Frugi if they are too large.


----------



## RichKid (14 October 2005)

*Re: Daily view of Gold ( can this hold ? )*



			
				Double Six said:
			
		

> marketwaves
> this is the code you were looking for
> 
> "http://www.trade2win.com/boards/attachment.php?attachmentid=16301&stc=1"
> ...




What's that graph of in the link above Double Six? I'd rather you post a graph as an attachment (via screencapture) rather than linking to other forums as that's against the ASF code of conduct and posting guidelines.
Thanks,
RichKid
moderator


----------



## Double Six (14 October 2005)

*Re: Daily view of Gold ( can this hold ? )*

sorry richkid

didnt realise the protocol

although its not strictly a link.

its text


----------



## RichKid (15 October 2005)

*Re: Daily view of Gold ( can this hold ? )*



			
				Double Six said:
			
		

> sorry richkid
> 
> didnt realise the protocol




Hi doublesix,
No probs as long as you know now that it is considered a link, the code of conduct is linked at the foot of each page, next to the paypal logo and the posting guidelines are at the top of each forum, feel free to contact one of the moderators by pm if you have any queries. You'll find ASF to be a bit different from other forums, hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Double Six (15 October 2005)

*Re: Daily view of Gold ( can this hold ? )*

RichKid

I am happy to edit it but darned if I can find an edit link

have you hidden it up your jumper ?


----------



## wayneL (15 October 2005)

*Re: Daily view of Gold ( can this hold ? )*

Hi Double Six,

You can only edit for 30 minutes after you post. The button edit appears next to the "quote" button on the lower right of your post during this time.

Richkid would have edited it out if he thought it appropriate, but just wanted to bring that point to your attention, and for the benefit of others...no real drama here.   

Cheers


----------

